# Critique my 8yo MPH mare please



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is Chloe, my 8yo Mountain Pleasure Horse mare, she stands about 16hh, is color tested smoky cream, with two blue eyes, was used as a brood mare for 2 of 4 years, and she throws black and palomino foals. I bought her as a pleasure horse, and maybe a gaming horse. Let me know your thoughts! Thank you!! (I do apologize if the photos aren't the best)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice mare. all around good balance. I really cannot see any obvious faults at all. She'll be a great mount.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I read "mile per hour" not Mountain Pleasure Horse, oops, isn't it Rocky Mountain horse or is this a different breed?

She's cutie by the way.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks TinyLilly! She is a great mare so far! 

Cruiser, she is an older breed than the RMH, her breed was used to create the RMH, so basically yes they are very similar to one another, just the MPH tend to be bigger bodied, and bred for work and pleasure. You can research it, and find tons of info on them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

but, she is gaited? did you say you wanted to do gaming? like barrel racing? can gaited horses do that\?


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay, never heard of them, I know Rocky Mountain horses that have gone on to do well in almost anything w/t/c but were able to gait when asked so if you take your time and working with her right, why not?


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> but, she is gaited? did you say you wanted to do gaming? like barrel racing? can gaited horses do that\?


Yes she's gaited. Yep, and i'v seen gaited horses perform in speed events, and many do very well, you just have to train them and help them keep correct form, and correct gait.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Cruiser said:


> Okay, never heard of them, I know Rocky Mountain horses that have gone on to do well in almost anything w/t/c but were able to gait when asked so if you take your time and working with her right, why not?


Rockies were made super popular by their flashy color, and i'v heard of many who were good in many varieties of sports. It takes time, thats for sure.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My Bf had a RMH and he did pole bending with her. She was not the fastest thing on 4 legs but she was smooth. She was able to keep a good speed and weave in and out of the poles better than the other horses and she won alot. Sometimes speed is not everything


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I had never heard of the breed, but my, she's lovely. What color are her eyes?

I also am loving that great big pine tree in some of the photos


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Weezilla said:


> I had never heard of the breed, but my, she's lovely. What color are her eyes?
> 
> I also am loving that great big pine tree in some of the photos


She has blue eyes, and that pine tree is at least 45 years old!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just as an aside here, she can't possibly have a black foal. Because she has two cream genes to make her a smoky cream instead of a smoky black, she has to pass one to every foal she ever has. Black horses don't have a cream gene. However, smoky black (black with one cream gene) can mimic black, but we can say for certain that any "black" foals she has had are definitely smoky black.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Just as an aside here, she can't possibly have a black foal. Because she has two cream genes to make her a smoky cream instead of a smoky black, she has to pass one to every foal she ever has. Black horses don't have a cream gene. However, smoky black (black with one cream gene) can mimic black, but we can say for certain that any "black" foals she has had are definitely smoky black.


Yes i stand corrected, being that she was bred to a (i guess you would call him smoky black) Black stud, whom carried a sooty gene and cream gene and resulted in a smoky black filly.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I really like her. She's a sturdy looking horse with a color I love.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you AMP23 and Sky!! 

When i bought her i really wasn't interested in a light colored horse, but when i met her in person i had to have her.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> but, she is gaited? did you say you wanted to do gaming? like barrel racing? can gaited horses do that\?


Is gaming/barrel racing breed restricted? Otherwise, a gaited horse can do anything a trotter can do. :?


----------

